# Generate or improve a map live on your screen



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Something that a lot of people are not aware of is the fact that you can generate a map live on your screen using the new Lowrance HOOK2 or you can also improve an existing map.

You need 2 things: a HOOK2 and a alive Navionics subcription. You can record thousands of hours of recording.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Or make your own with the hb autochart card


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Talking about the same thing except it's not limited to 8 hrs of recording


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have the autochart card you can store indefinitely vs only 8 hrs without the card


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> If you have the autochart card you can store indefinitely vs only 8 hrs without the card


Yeah but then you have to run a Humminbird...


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We just got back from South Carolina and fished a small uncharted lake and here is the map my raymarine axiom made of the lake.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I can store and upload as much as I want on my Raymarine


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have a small personal lake or a smaller lake in your local community that isn’t charted this is a great way to chart it. This is a local lake I did using my lowrance syncing it with my app on my phone and now it’s a complete lake super easy! Turn on sync with WiFi and just go fishing.


----------

